# Capstome financial



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Not a regular poster on HK forum but looking for a bit of advice..

Has anyone heard of capstone financial?

If so what are your opinions on them as a company, they seem to be genuine and helpful and tick all the correct boxes in comparison to many other IFA companies there.

Thanks for any help....


----------



## g11king (Apr 3, 2011)

No one?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Soory I never heard of them but I dont really have money to know about it. JW


----------

